# Someone with experience With research IGF1



## TRUSTNME (Jan 25, 2018)

Hello. Looking to have a private conversation with  a respected, hard lifter  someone who takes working out seriously. IGF 1 is not Illegal. If possible donation of IGF1LR3. I only will make available one donation only. I want you to report your findings. To this board. Respected member only. Your not going to find IGF 1 in theses research labs. Here is a chance to see and feel it is real and it is not cheap and it does work. Vets respected mates only.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 25, 2018)

TRUSTNME said:


> Hello. Looking to have a private conversation with  a respected, hard lifter  someone who takes working out seriously. IGF 1 is not Illegal. If possible donation of IGF1LR3. I only will make available one donation only. I want you to report your findings. To this board. Respected member only. Your not going to find IGF 1 in theses research labs. Here is a chance to see and feel it is real and it is not cheap and it does work. Vets respected mates only.



You've been on this board less than a month and are now trying to get members to contact you so you can give them "real" IGF?  

You are throwing up all sorts of red flags with your posts man, just saying...

Anyone would be an absolute fool to take you up on this.  

What's your angle?


----------



## Spongy (Jan 25, 2018)

Normally I would delete this thread as I believe it is incredibly reckless, but I'm going to go ahead and leave it here for others to see.  I believe you are likely going to end up ostracising yourself.


----------



## Jin (Jan 25, 2018)

Thanks for finally getting to the point.


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 25, 2018)

Once again I’ve meant no harm by the post my point is what I post about IGF1 is real.    You are going deep into my post. How your taking it and my method of proving things  thst I’ve spot on. Its obviously not the same.  Two minds don’t think a like. If I’m stepping into your surf trust me. I don’t mean to. I have no interest in that. 

QUOTE=Spongy;455874]Normally I would[/QUOTE]


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 25, 2018)

YEA. I’m sure. QUOTE=Spongy;455874]Normally I would delete this thread as I believe it is incredibly reckless, but I'm going to go ahead and leave it here for others to see.  I believe you are likely going to end up ostracising yourself.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jin (Jan 25, 2018)

TRUSTNME said:


> Once again I’ve meant no harm by the post my point is what I post about IGF1 is real.    You are going deep into my post. How your taking it and my method of proving things  thst I’ve spot on. Its obviously not the same.  Two minds don’t think a like. If I’m stepping into your surf trust me. I don’t mean to. I have no interest in that.
> 
> QUOTE=Spongy;455874]Normally I would


[/QUOTE]

You must think us all fools. 

Enough of your charades.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 25, 2018)

Im still waiting for pictures. Not holding my breath though, I'm sure the Vikings will win the Superbowl before those get posted.


----------



## Jin (Jan 25, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Im still waiting for pictures. Not holding my breath though, I'm sure the Vikings will win the Superbowl before those get posted.



At this point the only pics I would accept would include a copy of today's newspaper.

He is full of shit.


----------



## Bigmills (Jan 25, 2018)

I agree that this guy is reckless. However I'm not surprised to see somebody offering igf-1 lr3 on here considering just about every single person on this board things it does not exist and that no matter where you get it from it's fake. And I'm sure someone's going to come on here and blast me for saying that, but if you do just make sure you were able to tell me what brands you have tried so that you know it's fake. Not that you heard through the grapevine it's fake.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 25, 2018)

No one ever said it doesn't exist...  What we've said is that it's not going to be available from generic research sites and if you can find real LR3 or DES it is going to be incredibly expensive, which OP has stated as well.

And back when it was popular to use I obtained it from multiple research sites that had great ancillary products backed up by bloodwork.  I tested every single one of them with bloods and never once had a spike in IGF levels.

Many of us on the board have tried multiple peptides with no results and are not just spouting shit we heard "through the grapevine"


----------



## Bigmills (Jan 25, 2018)

Spongy said:


> No one ever said it doesn't exist...  What we've said is that it's not going to be available from generic research sites and if you can find real LR3 or DES it is going to be incredibly expensive, which OP has stated as well.
> 
> And back when it was popular to use I obtained it from multiple research sites that had great ancillary products backed up by bloodwork.  I tested every single one of them with bloods and never once had a spike in IGF levels.
> 
> Many of us on the board have tried multiple peptides with no results and are not just spouting shit we heard "through the grapevine"


Really so you're telling me that you're able to test igf-1 whether it be lr3 or Des through q blood test and get an accurate reading on how good the compound really is? You might want to Google before you answer this question.


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 25, 2018)

Gave you the reason for no pictures.  I’ve sent several out on here and t to two members   Not sure how you missed that post. You’ve responded to every other one


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 25, 2018)

Well guest I was given the wrong info then.   I’m sure they misunderstood. IGF1 is on market. IGF1 LR3 is currently being tested by same company that produced IGF1. For the Dior’s se acromadly. Sane illness that Andre the giant eas board with. 



QUOTE=Bigmills;455900]Really so you're telling me that you're able to test igf-1 whether it be lr3 or Des through q blood test and get an accurate reading on how good the compound really is? You might want to Google before you answer this question.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bigmills (Jan 25, 2018)

TRUSTNME said:


> Well guest I was given the wrong info then.   I’m sure they misunderstood. IGF1 is on market. IGF1 LR3 is currently being tested by same company that produced IGF1. For the Dior’s se acromadly. Sane illness that Andre the giant eas board with.
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=Bigmills;455900]Really so you're telling me that you're able to test igf-1 whether it be lr3 or Des through q blood test and get an accurate reading on how good the compound really is? You might want to Google before you answer this question.


[/QUOTE]Brother I never said your igf was not real. I am one of the people who believe IGF 1 LR3 is out there.  I know it is because I've used it at least a dozen times..  honestly I wouldn't mind trying yours out if you want to be a PM. thanks brother.


----------



## Jin (Jan 25, 2018)

Double post


----------



## Jin (Jan 25, 2018)

Why are you offering to give away an extremely expensive compound to amateur  strangers for free? Out of the goodness of your heart?

None of your pro bodybuilder friends want to give it a go? 

You are not who you say you are. You have an agenda. You act as if you don't. 

Even Your screen name screams scammer. 



Oh, this BS pic?

View attachment 5303


Give me a break. What'd you do? Take a photo of a magazine?

You also said you'd update pics and that you couldn't take any pics while on "base".  Ever heard of a selfie at home? 

I've gotta give credit where credit is due: you are one of the most persistent and dedicated liars I've come across on the internet.

and that's a true accomplishment


----------



## Noel56 (Jan 25, 2018)

Jin said:


> Why are you offering to give away an extremely expensive compound to amateurs for free? Out of the goodness of your heart?
> 
> None of your pro bodybuilder friends want to give it a go?
> 
> ...



I think thats a bit harsh bro.... why is he a liar?? He stated that there is real IGF out there (which is not illegal)and he could help someone out... plus give it to a  respected member so he can testify that the OP is not a Liar?..... He's proving his point.... So let him do it...... as far as the pictures go.... maybe ... just maybe he wants to stay discrete and not have his identity revealed.............. I see almost everyone on this board is in someway, being illusive with there identities for good reason... ITS THE UG BB.... UNDERGROUND!!......


----------



## Jin (Jan 25, 2018)

Noel56 said:


> I think thats a bit harsh bro.... why is he a liar?? He stated that there is real IGF out there (which is not illegal)and he could help someone out... plus give it to a  respected member so he can testify that the OP is not a Liar?..... He's proving his point.... So let him do it...... as far as the pictures go.... maybe ... just maybe he wants to stay discrete and not have his identity revealed.............. I see almost everyone on this board is in someway, being illusive with there identities for good reason... ITS THE UG BB.... UNDERGROUND!!......



Everyone on this board knows how to post a picture of their physique without giving away their identity. 

There are no super heavy weight pro BB on this board for a reason: this board is useless to them. 

If he wants to sell supplements he should have been up front from the beginning instead of making up outrageous stories. 

I said nothing about the his igf. That's not the point.


----------



## Noel56 (Jan 25, 2018)

Jin said:


> Everyone on this board knows how to post a picture of their physique without giving away their identity.
> 
> There are no super heavy weight pro BB on this board for a reason: this board is useless to them.
> 
> ...



He said nothing about selling supplements... OP stated that he would donate (one go) to a respected member....then a respected member who everyone trusts will testify if he's legit. the other point ..... everyone in the world doesn't have to gain something all the time..... you say the board is useless to OP..... why? ........ maybe its a good place to vent for him? who the F*&K knows.....your assuming a lot ........ honestly... you sound a bit envious Brother


----------



## Bigmills (Jan 25, 2018)

Spongy said:


> No one ever said it doesn't exist...  What we've said is that it's not going to be available from generic research sites and if you can find real LR3 or DES it is going to be incredibly expensive, which OP has stated as well.
> 
> And back when it was popular to use I obtained it from multiple research sites that had great ancillary products backed up by bloodwork.  I tested every single one of them with bloods and never once had a spike in IGF levels.
> 
> Many of us on the board have tried multiple peptides with no results and are not just spouting shit we heard "through the grapevine"


Hey brother. Much respect I see you know your stuff. Listen LR3 is hard to find. I don't know if you have ever tried Scrioxx LR3 or Des? Or musclechemistry's? I honestly don't think I've had real Des . Do you happen to know of a good source? If so I hook you up with something I'm return


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 25, 2018)

This thread reeks.


----------



## Jin (Jan 25, 2018)

Noel56 said:


> He said nothing about selling supplements... OP stated that he would donate (one go) to a respected member....then a respected member who everyone trusts will testify if he's legit. the other point ..... everyone in the world doesn't have to gain something all the time..... you say the board is useless to OP..... why? ........ maybe its a good place to vent for him? who the F*&K knows.....your assuming a lot ........ honestly... you sound a bit envious Brother



Bahahahahahahah!

Listen here Greenie: why would we need to know "he's legit"? Because he wants to sell you something.

Altruism aside- nobody at his supposed level has the time he has to waste on the boards AND hold down a top secret base job. 

You came to to these boards naive and you remain the same.


----------



## Jin (Jan 25, 2018)

Iron1 said:


> This thread reeks.



I agree and I'm done.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 25, 2018)

Bigmills said:


> I agree that this guy is reckless. However I'm not surprised to see somebody offering igf-1 lr3 on here considering just about every single person on this board things it does not exist and that no matter where you get it from it's fake. And I'm sure someone's going to come on here and blast me for saying that, but if you do just make sure you were able to tell me what brands you have tried so that you know it's fake. Not that you heard through the grapevine it's fake.



Hi. We actually aren't idiots here, understand scientific methods, understand practical experience as well. 

Members here spent considerable time and money investigating IGF coming from research companies and mostly out of China. What we found is yes you can buy it but it's so unreasonably expensive that what's being labeled as IGF is simply fake. 

The question I am left with is why on Earth do some people get so defensive over this?

How about this - why dont you provide actual evidence that there is actual igf being sold by research companies


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 25, 2018)

Spongy said:


> You've been on this board less than a month and are now trying to get members to contact you so you can give them "real" IGF?
> 
> You are throwing up all sorts of red flags with your posts man, just saying...
> 
> ...



This dude is reminding me of tiller at this point. I gave him the benefit of the doubt but this just stinks like a slow moving hustle.


----------



## Noel56 (Jan 25, 2018)

Jin said:


> Bahahahahahahah!
> 
> Listen here Greenie: why would we need to know "he's legit"? Because he wants to sell you something.
> 
> ...



Hey Bitch..... anytime you want to come take a visit .... come on down..... I guarantee you would say that to me face to face..GUARANTEE... . big key board man


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 25, 2018)

Noel56 said:


> Hey Bitch..... anytime you want to come take a visit .... come on down..... I guarantee you would say that to me face to face..GUARANTEE... . big key board man



Lol I love when guys post dumbass shit like this. 

Listen tough guy you don't scare anyone with caps lock and you aren't gonna go meet up with a dude in Japan to fight. Like be serious. Get a grip on your emotion and make a rational argument about igf or bounce from this thread.


----------



## Jin (Jan 25, 2018)

Noel56 said:


> Hey Bitch..... anytime you want to come take a visit .... come on down..... *I guarantee you would say that to me face to face..GUARANTEE*... . big key board man



Agreed. I guarantee I would call you naive to your face. 

Hop on a plane. Bring your Katana!


----------



## Noel56 (Jan 25, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Lol I love when guys post dumbass shit like this.
> 
> Listen tough guy you don't scare anyone with caps lock and you aren't gonna go meet up with a dude in Japan to fight. Like be serious. Get a grip on your emotion and make a rational argument about igf or bounce from this thread.



All Jin does is make BS comments on everyone... calling people retards, somebody mentions melanotan... all he can say is... " look you'll turn orange like trump"  absolutely no positive feedback.... what is he like 6 yrs old..... No problem... Ill bounce Bro!   later....


----------



## Noel56 (Jan 25, 2018)

why don't you go give jade a B@ you might feel better


----------



## Spongy (Jan 25, 2018)

There's a lot of butthurt going on in threads lately.  I hope it's not contagious...


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 25, 2018)

Damn Jin and his envious ways...and all of his negative feedback :32 (19):


----------



## motown1002 (Jan 25, 2018)

Noel got a thorn in his ass.  WTF?  lol  Love these internet warriors with their CAPS LOCK weapon.  When you cant have a legitimate argument to support your case, the only option is throw threats?  

Someone needs a Xanax.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 25, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> Noel got a thorn in his ass.  WTF?  lol  Love these internet warriors with their CAPS LOCK weapon.  When you cant have a legitimate argument to support your case, the only option is throw threats?
> 
> Someone needs a Xanax.



Yep. Just childish. Seems to always happen when the person has no real argument.

Not to mention only being here a few days and throwing shade at Jin like that for no reason


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jan 26, 2018)

Internet tough guy eFights, comical and hysterical. :32 (1):


----------



## Bigmills (Jan 27, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Hi. We actually aren't idiots here, understand scientific methods, understand practical experience as well.
> 
> Members here spent considerable time and money investigating IGF coming from research companies and mostly out of China. What we found is yes you can buy it but it's so unreasonably expensive that what's being labeled as IGF is simply fake.
> 
> ...


I  seen your post when you replied to my message a few days ago, but I tried to restrain myself from commenting back. Not to sound arrogant but because I'm sure in fact I'm positive I got bigger and better things to do however it's getting old.

No I'm sure there's some people on this board who understand science not Broscience. However I'm not too sure you're one of them. Every time somebody post something especially about a peptide you got something negative to say. Is your life really that bad brother or is this your life? Well I'm not going to put the caps on and threaten you or talk slick out of the side of my mouth like you do. Not saying you threaten but it's always something slick. Now since I'm pretty confident in the way I look and in information that I have taken in and read over the past 15 years. so no I'm not going to prove to you that there is real I do have out there and I never said that it comes from research companies. That came out of your mouth, and I never said it came from China that came out of your mouth. So I'll do you one better. I won't ask you to come fight me. I won't talk to you and degrade you like you do other people, and I'm not talking about to me I'm talking about your comments to everyone who posts unless there a mod or admin. I mean correct me if I'm wrong but I thought the whole point of forms where so that everybody could learn? unless you're done learning? you might already know it all, I don't know personally. I'm still learning and I will be to the day i die. So how about this why don't you prove to me and everyone else out there that there is no real igf and even tell me how you would go about proving this besides saying all your buddies on this form has spent their money and their time? Whenever you have an educated answer I'll be waiting..


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 27, 2018)

^^^spelling, grammar, and punctuation^^^

Did you attend school?


----------



## Spongy (Jan 27, 2018)

Bigmills said:


> I  seen your post when you replied to my message a few days ago, but I tried to restrain myself from commenting back. Not to sound arrogant but because I'm sure in fact I'm positive I got bigger and better things to do however it's getting old.
> 
> No I'm sure there's some people on this board who understand science not Broscience. However I'm not too sure you're one of them. Every time somebody post something especially about a peptide you got something negative to say. Is your life really that bad brother or is this your life? Well I'm not going to put the caps on and threaten you or talk slick out of the side of my mouth like you do. Not saying you threaten but it's always something slick. Now since I'm pretty confident in the way I look and in information that I have taken in and read over the past 15 years. so no I'm not going to prove to you that there is real I do have out there and I never said that it comes from research companies. That came out of your mouth, and I never said it came from China that came out of your mouth. So I'll do you one better. I won't ask you to come fight me. I won't talk to you and degrade you like you do other people, and I'm not talking about to me I'm talking about your comments to everyone who posts unless there a mod or admin. I mean correct me if I'm wrong but I thought the whole point of forms where so that everybody could learn? unless you're done learning? you might already know it all, I don't know personally. I'm still learning and I will be to the day i die. So how about this why don't you prove to me and everyone else out there that there is no real igf and even tell me how you would go about proving this besides saying all your buddies on this form has spent their money and their time? Whenever you have an educated answer I'll be waiting..



I think your part about "learning for life" stands out to me the most.  You are also correct that forums are, in part, a place for continued education.

In the spirit of continuing to learn I offer the following critique of your post, which I have quoted above for reference.

Your post is missing 21 commas and has 2 misplaced commas.  Your post is also missing 4 periods and has 2 incomplete sentences.  You uneccesarily used the word "that" on 4 occasions.  Additionally, your final sentence is written in the past tense which is considered unacceptable in most academic settings.

In conclusion:  saw*, have*, now*, there are*, posts*, have*, they're*, forums*, were*, until*, forum*, have*.

I hope you can take what you learned here today and apply it to future posts.


Edit: Looks like Bricks beat me to it while I was typing this out.


----------



## automatondan (Jan 27, 2018)

Bigmills said:


> I  seen your post when you replied to my message a few days ago, but I tried to restrain myself from commenting back. Not to sound arrogant but because I'm sure in fact I'm positive I got bigger and better things to do however it's getting old.
> 
> No I'm sure there's some people on this board who understand science not Broscience. However I'm not too sure you're one of them. Every time somebody post something especially about a peptide you got something negative to say. Is your life really that bad brother or is this your life? Well I'm not going to put the caps on and threaten you or talk slick out of the side of my mouth like you do. Not saying you threaten but it's always something slick. Now since I'm pretty confident in the way I look and in information that I have taken in and read over the past 15 years. so no I'm not going to prove to you that there is real I do have out there and I never said that it comes from research companies. That came out of your mouth, and I never said it came from China that came out of your mouth. So I'll do you one better. I won't ask you to come fight me. I won't talk to you and degrade you like you do other people, and I'm not talking about to me I'm talking about your comments to everyone who posts unless there a mod or admin. I mean correct me if I'm wrong but I thought the whole point of forms where so that everybody could learn? unless you're done learning? you might already know it all, I don't know personally. I'm still learning and I will be to the day i die. So how about this why don't you prove to me and everyone else out there that there is no real igf and even tell me how you would go about proving this besides saying all your buddies on this form has spent their money and their time? Whenever you have an educated answer I'll be waiting..



Mic drop. Lol


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 27, 2018)

Spongy said:


> I think your part about "learning for life" stands out to me the most.  You are also correct that forums are, in part, a place for continued education.
> 
> In the spirit of continuing to learn I offer the following critique of your post, which I have quoted above for reference.
> 
> ...



Yes but I applaud your tenacity and effort.  It had to be painful. I got a fkn headache trying to read what he posted.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 27, 2018)

Pillar of Benevolence rarely degrades anyone on this forum. I'm not seeing what Mr. Bigmills is accusing him of. As a matter of fact, I'll say it again, Pillar of BENEVOLENCE has shown great restraint around here. Unlike some of us who show little patience with the trolls and knuckleheads.. ( cough cough) I feel your judgement of our leader  is unfair, and unjust.


----------



## Mythos (Jan 27, 2018)

Even WADA says that IGF-LR3 is rare and usually unavailable. They also say that fakes are the norm.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 27, 2018)

Are we going to have to open a safe place for BOP refugees? This isn’t the first time that one found out their time there didn’t mean $hit.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 27, 2018)

Far from impressive Arnold ..I thought u did real igf a bunch of times??must have been bunk


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 28, 2018)

Haha. Stupid ****er.


----------

